# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Havaintoja ja muuta asiaa Porin paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä 2007

## Suntikka

Bussi-ketosen linja-auto kolarissa.




> Iäkäs porilaismies loukkaantui henkilöauton ja bussin törmäyksessä torstaiaamuna Porissa. Kolari tapahtui Maantiekadulla hieman ennen kahdeksaa. Hän ajoi henkilöautolla terveyskeskuksen pihasta Maantiekadulle suoraan bussin eteen. Bussi törmäsi henkilöauton kylkeen. Tämän jälkeen toinen, keskustan suuntaan ajanut henkilöautokuski törmäsi kolaroineeseen autoon hiljaisella vauhdilla. Bussin eteen ajanut kuljettaja vietiin hoidettavaksi Satakunnan keskussairaalaan.


Lähde: http://www.satakunnankansa.fi/pikauutiset/#2

----------


## Suntikka

PoLi #19 ajoi tänään jakeluautoa perään,peltiä meni aika paljon ruttuun mutta henkilövahingoilta vältyttiin.

----------


## Suntikka

Viime perjantaiaamuna esiintyi kullaa-pori kouluvuorossa veoli #724 jonka jälkeen se lähti poikkeuksellisesti tilausajoon. Normaalisti kyseisen vuoron auto lähtee tampereen pikavuoroon,ja saman päivän iltana tuli vaasantiellä  vastaan veoli #711 kilvettynä seinäjoen pikavuoroon.

----------


## Suntikka

Taitaapi vt #833:sta tulla Pori-seinäjoki pikavuorojen vakio auto kun auto huristeli eilen vaasantiellä vastaan kyltissään pika Poriin. Ja vt #292 on pyörinyt jokun verran Pori-Lavia vuoroissa.

----------


## Suntikka

Porin Linjoille on tulossa kevään aikana tilausajoon uusi eagle, Pituutta 12,5 m ja istumapaikkoja 47.

----------


## SlaverioT

Ihan nyt vaan kysyn näin lähialueella vaikuttava:
Mikä siinä Porin-alueen linja-autoliikenteessä mättää?

Luulisi nyt että ainakin Meri-Poriin suuntautuvat vuorot olisi suhteellisen suosittuja.

Toki varmaa vaikuttaa se että Porissa on opiskelijoita monia muita vastaavan suuruisia kaupunkeja vähemmän.
Kai siihen vaikuttaa porin rautatieyhteksien heikkouskin: Vaikka porissa julkisilla mukavasti pääsisikin, mutta kun yhteydet ulkomaailmaan ovat hitaita verrattuna omaan autoon.

Vai miten on?

----------


## killerpop

Tänä aamuna linjan 7 vuoro 7:05 Viasvedeltä Kauppatorille ajettiin Veolian EB-autolla #770, kun #113:n lämmöt nousi hälyttävän korkealle. Autovalintaan saattoi vaikuttaa se, että sama kuski jatkoi sitten 8:00 vuoroa Tampereelle  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

Jukka Hautamäelle (Länsi-Suomen Liikenne) on näemmä ilmestynyt entinen Kokkolan Liikenteen Volvo B10R / Wiima K202

Tätä autoa voinee nähdä muun muassa Kullaan ja Ulvilan välillä.

Samassa käytössä on aiemmin nähty muun muassa autoja

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Voisiko joku asiaa tunteva kertoa, millaisessa omistuksessa Porin Linjat on?

Nimittäin joskus 197x tai 198x tms saattoi Paikallisliikenne-lehdestä saada vaikutelman (joka jäi vaivaamaan), että silloisista Paikallisliikenneliiton jäsenistä Porin Linjat oli ainoa (ensimmäinen?) mahdollisesti yksityinen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Voisiko joku asiaa tunteva kertoa, millaisessa omistuksessa Porin Linjat on?
> 
> Nimittäin joskus 197x tai 198x tms saattoi Paikallisliikenne-lehdestä saada vaikutelman (joka jäi vaivaamaan), että silloisista Paikallisliikenneliiton jäsenistä Porin Linjat oli ainoa (ensimmäinen?) mahdollisesti yksityinen.


Porin Linjat Oy:n omistus on Porin kaupungilla.

Porissa alkoi kunnallinen linja-autoliikenne helmikuussa 1976 Vähärauman Linja-auto Oy:n siirtyessä Porin kaupungin omistukseen. Saman vuoden kesällä Jussilan Autoliike Oy:n linjat ja linja-autokalusto niin ikään siirtyivät kaupungille. Saman vuoden syksyn kuluessa kaupungin omistamista bussiyhtiöistä muodostettiin Porin Linjat Oy -niminen osakeyhtiö. Sittemmin siihen on liitetty mukaan useita alan yrityksiä, jotka ovat toimineet pääasiassa paikallisliikenteen harjoittajina Porissa tai Porin lähialueilla. Porin Linjat Oy on ollut PLL:n jäsen 1970-luvulta saakka.

Ensimmäiset yksityiset PLL:n jäsenet saattoivat olla TLO:hon kuuluvat yritykset. Myös Koiviston Auto -konserni oli ensimmäisiä ei-kunnallisia PLL:n jäsenyrityksiä.

----------


## killerpop

Satakunnan Kansa kertoilee 7.11. seuraavasti:

Porin Linjat maalaa piruja seinille
(Päivitetty: 12:06) (07.11 11:51) Porin Linjat Oy on ilmoittanut tarvitsevansa omistajaltaan Porin kaupungilta ensi vuodeksi 450 000 euroa lisärahaa. Syynä ovat henkilöstömenojen ja polttoainekulujen ripeä kasvu. Toistaiseksi kaupunginhallitus on suostuvainen 150 000 euron lisäyksiin koko joukkoliikenteelle. Porin Linjojen mukaan rahoituspuute voi aiheuttaa yhtiön oman selviytymisohjelman, jossa korotettaisiin lippujen hintoja viidellä prosentilla sekä leikattaisiin "juustohöylällä" kannattamattomimpia bussivuoroja.

----------

